# Mehrere Projekte in Sonar



## peez (26. Jul 2011)

Ich spiele gerade ein bisschen mit Sonar rum.
Habe jetzt mal für zwei eigenständige Projekte das Ant Target eingerichtet. Das läuft auch, allerdings sehe ich im Dashboard immer nur das zuletzt analysierte Projekt.

D.h. starte ich das ant Target für Projekt A sehe ich im Dashboard ausschließlich Projekt A. Starte ich danach das Target für Projekt B sehe ich im Dashboard nur noch Projekt B, Projekt A ist verschwunden.

Kann man das irgendwie einstellen, dass die vorher analysierten Projekte sichtbar bleiben?


----------



## Noctarius (26. Jul 2011)

Also ich nutze Sonar mit Maven und eigentlich muss man da gar nichts groß einstellen.


----------



## peez (26. Jul 2011)

hmm ich muss leider mit Ant arbeiten...

Und du hast mehrere Projekte auf dem Dashboard? 
Nachdem ich nämlich bei Google nicht ansatzweise fündig werde bin ich gar nicht sicher, ob Sonar überhaupt mit mehreren Projekten gleichzeitig umgehen kann... Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist dieses Parent-Projekt --> Child Projekte.


----------



## Noctarius (26. Jul 2011)

Japp hab 2 Projekte im Dashboard


----------



## peez (26. Jul 2011)

Jetzt hab ichs auch hinbekommen.

Da gibts noch das key Attribut:

<sonar:sonar *key*="org.example:example" version="0.1-SNAPSHOT" xmlns:sonar="antlibrg.sonar.ant"/>

Ist nirgends dokumentiert dass nicht der Projektname sondern der key ausschlaggebend ist...


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jul 2011)

> Ist nirgends dokumentiert dass nicht der Projektname sondern der key ausschlaggebend ist...


Das mag daran liegen das fast jeder Sonar zusammen mit Maven verwendet und man dort eigentlich gar nichts konfigurieren muss.


----------



## Jay_030 (27. Jul 2011)

Sonar ist eigentlich für die Arbeit mit Maven entwickelt. Die Ant-Integration wurde nachgepflegt. Bei Verwendung von Maven sorgen die groupId und artifactId für die Eindeutigkeit eines Projekts. Bei Ant wird das durch das key-Attribut emuliert.

Das steht auch im Wiki:


> The Definition for key is groupId:artifactId. It has to consist of 2 values separated by colon (":").


----------

